# Outer Banks First Time Must Do's



## tschwa2 (Jun 8, 2013)

This time next week we will be arriving in the Outer Banks.  It is our first trip there.  I will be traveling with DH ,DS8, and DS12. Unfortunately we are not taking DGM94 on this trip because we weren't sure if the area would be accessible enough for her.  The boys are looking forward to body boarding.  We will be staying at High Dunes Resort in Kill Devil Hills.  Are there any beaches/areas especially suited for this or is the whole area just about the same when it comes to waves.

I am looking for some suggestions for 2 half day and 1 full day excursions to explore the area.  We really like nature type boat rides but all I seem to see are fishing excursions which we may do as one of the excursions.  We also would like some kind of guided bus, walking, or ATV tour but all I am seeing are self guided sights from the guide books and websites.  

Basically what would be the "must dos" or highly recommended for the area?

TIA

Tracey


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 8, 2013)

Also would like info on the location of grocery stores in the area.


----------



## kwelty (Jun 8, 2013)

"Outer Banks First Time Must Do's"
Last week we were at the Golden Strand about three miles north of where you will be staying.  Usually we would see two or three surfers each day and last year they had a surfing tournament at Jeannets Pier which is the  south part of Nag's Head.  I don't think it matters too much where on the beach you are.  I would just look for other surfers and try that area.
This is a good source of information about the area: http://www.obxconnection.com/outer-banks-things-to-do.htm
as is their message board: http://www.obxconnection.com/outer-banks-forum/forum.aspx?FID=1
We have done a kayak tour of the Alligator River Refuge and enjoyed it as well as a Dolphin watch Sunset tour.  There is a welcome center shortly after you enter the OBX and it is worth a stop as they have info about all the companies offering boat tours etc. 
You  may want to go to "The Lost Colony" outdoor play on Roanoke Island which is very well done.  The Wright Brothers National Park is also on many first timers "to do" list.  
There is a Food Lion and Harris Teeter close by on Croatan Highway, the main road that is where all the retail shops are.
My favorite restaurant is a 20 minute drive to Wanchese, a working fishing port, where "Fisherman's Wharf" sits above a fish packing house.  This is a family run business that has been in operation since the 40's (I think).  It is fun watching the working boats go by while having a great meal.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jun 8, 2013)

*I think your guys would love Jockey's Ridge*

I've been going to the Outer Banks for 40+ years.  Even as an adult, I love going there and walking around on this huge sand dune and going over and down to the sound to do some wading around in the shallow waters.  There will be folks flying kites and hang gliding.  Late afternoon, before sunset, is a great time to go.

High Dunes is great!  Small and oceanfront, with central location on the Outer Banks.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 9, 2013)

Egret1986 said:


> I've been going to the Outer Banks for 40+ years.  Even as an adult, I love going there and walking around on this huge sand dune and going over and down to the sound to do some wading around in the shallow waters.  There will be folks flying kites and hang gliding.  Late afternoon, before sunset, is a great time to go.
> 
> High Dunes is great!  Small and oceanfront, with central location on the Outer Banks.



Thanks.  I saw Jockey's Ridge State Park in the guide book and it said it had over a million visitors a year so I was wondering it it would be crowded and overly touristy or worth the visit.  I guess I will put it back on the list.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 9, 2013)

kwelty said:


> "Outer Banks First Time Must Do's"
> Last week we were at the Golden Strand about three miles north of where you will be staying.  Usually we would see two or three surfers each day and last year they had a surfing tournament at Jeannets Pier which is the  south part of Nag's Head.  I don't think it matters too much where on the beach you are.  I would just look for other surfers and try that area.
> This is a good source of information about the area: http://www.obxconnection.com/outer-banks-things-to-do.htm
> as is their message board: http://www.obxconnection.com/outer-banks-forum/forum.aspx?FID=1
> ...



Fisherman's wharf sounds great.  I was debating about the Lost Colony too. We were probably going to visit the Wright B's Park just because it is close by.  Has anyone visited the Graveyard of the Atlantic Museum?  

One thing I really like about Hilton Head and Virginia Beach are all the good Groupon/Living Social Deals.  OBX seems like OC in that the only "deals" I am seeing are coupons for $1-5 off per person on certain things.  Nothing like true BYGO.


----------



## Bucky (Jun 9, 2013)

We are going to be there again in Sept and plan on letting our 7yr old grandson do this at jockey's Ridge. http://www.kittyhawk.com/hang-gliding/kids-hang-gliding-lessons/ The park also allows sand boarding in certain areas. Kitty Hawk Kites also has kayak tours available.

The wild horse jeep tour is also another fun thing to do while on the Outer Banks
http://wildhorsetour.com/


----------



## kwelty (Jun 9, 2013)

tschwa2 said:


> Fisherman's wharf sounds great.  I was debating about the Lost Colony too. We were probably going to visit the Wright B's Park just because it is close by.  Has anyone visited the Graveyard of the Atlantic Museum?
> 
> One thing I really like about Hilton Head and Virginia Beach are all the good Groupon/Living Social Deals.  OBX seems like OC in that the only "deals" I am seeing are coupons for $1-5 off per person on certain things.  Nothing like true BYGO.



The Graveyard of the Atlantic museum does not have much but it is a fun drive to the southern OBX where it is located.
There are not many 2 for 1 meals but a lot of 10% off coupons around and many restaurants offer early bird specials such as 20% off before 6 PM.


----------



## NKN (Jun 9, 2013)

The one time we went to that area, we took a day trip inland.  Ended up in a little NC town called Edenton.  It has a wonderful historic area.  Nkn


----------



## Egret1986 (Jun 9, 2013)

*It has never felt crowded because once you're up on the dunes, it's huge!*



tschwa2 said:


> Thanks.  I saw Jockey's Ridge State Park in the guide book and it said it had over a million visitors a year so I was wondering it it would be crowded and overly touristy or worth the visit.  I guess I will put it back on the list.



Not touristy at all.  Very unique experience for little kids and big kids, alike.   Lots of exploration opportunities.


----------



## BobDE (Jun 9, 2013)

Wright Brothers Museum is a MUST. You will be glad you went.

A trip to Manteo would be awesome. Park the car and walk around town. That is if you like quaint little shops.

Restaurants? Everybody has different tastes and ideas about what good food is. And of course budget and family members comes into play. My wife and I travel alone and we don't go to cook or eat at McDonalds. 

So if you are up for some GREAT food where every mouthful has you smiling:
Elizabeths of Duck
Lone Cedar Cafe

Again, my opinions.

No day at the Outer Banks is bad, guaranteed!


----------



## Bucky (Jun 10, 2013)

Not that it matters, but the wife and I love to watch Diners, Drive In's and Dives on the food network.

Here is a link from his most recent trip to the Outer Banks.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/local/se...?city=Manteo&show=Diners, Drive-ins and Dives

Also, if you use the search feature at the top of the DDD page and enter in Duck, NC you will find three more that he visited while there.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks for all the great suggestions and advice.  It is nice to go back to the same places that you love but it is always a little extra exciting to go somewhere new.  We are sooo looking forward to kicking back and relaxing next week.

And as nice as Hawaii, Hilton Head, the Caribbean, etc.; it is also nice to be able to get away somewhere within a 6 hour drive and not to have to worry about packing for a plane trip or having to worry about a 10+hour drive.  

Tracey


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 16, 2013)

We are in the Outerbanks now and I am taking my afternoon rest.  I like it a lot so far.  Everyone said it was so much more laid back and less commercial than OC and VB but it is much more build up than I imagined at least in pockets.  I was imaging it was more like Edsito with one small Piggly Wiggly and to get to a full sized grocery store you needed to drive 25 minutes.  Even Smuglers Notch required a 25-30 minute drive for a full size grocery.  Here in Kill Devil Hills there are 2 full sized grocery stores within a 5 minute drive or a 10 minute walk.  There is a Burger king, Wendy's, Pizza Hut, McDonalds, seven eleven, CVS, Rite aid and maybe also a Walgreens within the 10 minute walk even though there is not sidewalks the whole way.  There are probably at least 10 restuarant or bar/grill type eateries also within the 10 minute radius.  There are no life guards directly in front of the resort at the beach but a 2 minute walk in either direction brings you in front of one.

Weather is perfect and I think DH speed a little going down but it only took us 6 hours which included a short lunch stop.  We didn't have any traffic problems coming down 301/17/64 from Baltimore.

We will be visiting Jockey State Park tomorrow.  I wish DGM could have come but the one thing this place is missing is disability accommodations.  For her at 94 a boardwalk isn't about boardwalk fries and overpriced souvenirs but a flat surface to be able to "walk" and enjoy the ocean.  And even without a boardwalk Hilton Head also has tons of pathways that are accessible.  I think there may be a few places here but overall it seems like so many places would be difficult or very hard to enjoy if you can't walk up and down stairs or walk on non level ground.


----------



## Greg G (Jun 17, 2013)

Some other things to possibly do:

- Take a drive down to Ocracoke island and eat at Howard's Pub.
You'll also go through several other towns including cape Hatteras, and Rodanthe, that you can stop in and look around.

- Go up in the Cape Hatteras Lighhouse


Greg


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 18, 2013)

tschwa2 said:


> Also would like info on the location of grocery stores in the area.



The two (2) major grocery stores chains are Food Lions and Wal Mart.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jun 22, 2013)

*So, how did you like the Outer Banks and High Dunes?*

I'm very interested.  I have only been to High Dunes once, many years ago with my DH and twins, off-season.  I have been going to the Outer Banks since I was a young child.  I've stayed in trailers, tents, timeshares, cottages, hotels, etc. I've owned at or stayed at most of the timeshares on the Outer Banks.

You were surprised by the commercialism of the Outer Banks.  The growth has been steady over the last several years.  Can't stop progress.  I have also been to Edisto.  I don't know if you've ever been to Atlantic Beach.  I found it to be somewhere in the middle between Edisto and what the Northern Outer Banks are today.

I'm looking forward to a 2014 exchange and a new ownership at High Dunes.  When we stayed there about 12 years ago, we loved it because there are only 9 units.  It's oceanfront and we enjoyed the screened porch.  The location is central on the Outer Banks.  However, this area of the Outer Banks is really overdeveloped.  I hope your family got the chance to check out the less developed areas (ie Corolla, South Nags Head, and continuing further south to the more remote beach towns)


----------



## blakebr (Jun 22, 2013)

Restaurant's

Get Yelp for your smart phone.

Kill Devils for Frozen custard.  We go every day.

High Cotton for the best BBQ!

Sam & Omie's is our hands down favorite restaurant.  A locals place.  Across from Jennet's Pier.

Tale of the Whale- (dinner) on the left, just before the Manteo bridge

Hurricane Moe's -(lunch, dinner) on the right over Manteo bridge in Pirate's Cove Marina

Carolina Seafood (dinner) beach road between mp 5- 7 all you can eat buffet only

Mako Mike's (dinner) in Kill Devil Hills, on the right if you are going south, good food, cool looking inside.

New York Style Pizza (lunch, dinner) good for lunch or dinner on your left in Kill Devil Hills. yellow building really good food.

Keeper's Galley - (breakfast) great breakfast, going south it's on your left in Kitty Hawk. Buffet and menu

Dunes Restaurant - (breakfast) same people own keeper's galley, going south it's on your left in Nags Head, letters that spell restaurant on top of building.

put-put

Blackbeard's - next to Dairy Queen in Nags Head, more like behind it.

Souvenir's

Ben Franklin has cool stuff, at a cheap cost.

Walking around the town of Manteo and going to Oregon inlet to drive on the beach are my favorite things, if you go to Manteo go to poor Richards sub shop on the waterfront. they are from Baltimore, hope this helps.


----------



## RonB (Jun 22, 2013)

Too late for you, but The Alligator River NWR has the largest concentration of Black Bears on the East Coast. When the cornfields have corn, (sometime in July), you can drive back and forth by the fields and see lots of bears without getting out of your car.

Ron


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 22, 2013)

Well, we are back and had a great trip.  High Dunes was nice.  There were stains on the carpet and the living room furniture wasn't the most comfortable but other than that everything was good.  We were on the end unit on the first floor (up one flight) so we had no view of the ocean, only the pool but we could still hear the waves from the balcony (half screened in/half open) and we could make it to the beach quicker than the other units because we only had to go down the one flight and could drop things off into the balcony without carrying them up the stairs.  The pool was heated slightly during the afternoon but was fairly chilly even when heated.  Beach access was very easy across the dune boardwalk and onto the beach.  We had to walk 3-4 minutes in either direction to get to a lifeguard stand but if the kids weren't swimming we could enjoy an almost empty beach area right in front of High Dunes.  For 9 units there were 24 parking spots.  We only had one car but most units must have had 2-3 because 22-24 spots were full during at least most of everyday.


----------

